# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Μπορεί κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει τί κάνει αυτή η αλοιφή;

## Niva2gr

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει με σιγουριά τί κάνει η αλοιφή P-Zalf της Beaphar; Εγώ νόμιζα οτι μου την έδωσε ο κτηνίατρος (άσχετος απο πουλιά, αλλά δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή) ως αντιβιωτική, ή αντιμικροβιακή, όμως απο τις μεταφράσεις google διαφόρων ξένων site καταλαβαίνω οτι είναι για τα ακάρεα των ποδιών.

Έχω άδικο, ή να τα πάρω στο κρανίο;

----------


## tasrek

Όπως λέει και στο site της Beaphar είναι αλοιφή για τα ακάρεα των ποδιών και για την αντιμετώπιση του scaly face στους παπαγάλους. Αντίστοιχη δουλειά με το podagrine δηλαδή. Τα συστατικά δεν τα βρήκα, αν την έχεις αγοράσει ρίξε μια ματιά στα συστατικά και πες τα μας μήπως έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα.

http://www.beaphar.nl/productdetail/p-zalf-5ml/305/

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλά το είδα δηλαδή...
Εντάξει, είπαμε οτι δεν ξέρει απο πουλιά, αλλά ούτε τί φάρμακα δίνει δεν ξέρει;
Μέχρι εχθές έβαζα την αλοιφή αυτή στα κομμένα δάχτυλα του πουλιού νομίζοντας οτι είναι αντισηπτική! Ελπίζω να μην πάθε τίποτα το μικρό επειδή έβαζα φάρμακο για τα ακάρεα επάνω σε ανοιχτή πληγή.
Δεν τον ξαναρωτάω τίποτα! Θα πηγαίνω εκεί μόνο για να ζητάω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα.

----------

